# Navy Jack and Heintz G32: Wanted



## electro wrks (Mar 5, 2012)

I have one of these that I would like to use someday. I have a diagram of the generator's windings. I understand the shunt and interpole windings, but what are the compensating windings? Are they for tying in multiple generators on multi-engine aircraft and how would they affect the generator when it is used as motor?


----------

